# Mendocino Motor



## t_ottoboni (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi! I just finished my version of the mendocino motor. Many thanks to George_Race for the inspiration and work-in-progress thread: it helped A LOT!

I'm still having some difficulties in balancing the rotor. It's VERY sensitive! For this reason the motor still needs a lot of light to run.












Here's also a quick video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9A5t9d26R4


----------



## lomaxmotorsports (Sep 7, 2012)

that's cool! where would I get plans for one of those?


----------



## rhitee93 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice take on the concept.  I like the way you held the bearing magnets.


----------



## dsquire (Sep 7, 2012)

Tarik

That is a very nice looking and running motor. It looks like it moves at a pretty good speed when it gets full light. Thanks for sharing that with us.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## AussieJimG (Sep 7, 2012)

Good one Tarik, nice version.

Jim


----------



## t_ottoboni (Sep 7, 2012)

lomaxmotorsports said:


> that's cool! where would I get plans for one of those?



Hi!
It`s a little difficult to make the plans for everyone, because depending on the rotor`s weight and magnets strength the distance between the base magnets would change? The heavier the rotor and weaker the magnets, the closer the base magnets would have to be placed.
I made a little jig to solve this, with ajustable distance between magnets, prior to building the final magnet positioning. After everything set up, I made solidworks drawings for all parts. Give me a few days and I can make the plans available for everyone and also a parts list, ok =)

Thanks a lot!


----------

